# RF Antenna for R15-100



## lonewoolf (Nov 21, 2005)

I have a R15-100 with a RC32 Remote. I want to make use of the RF Remote Antenna option on the back of the R15 DVR.


----------



## MrMojoJojo (May 23, 2008)

Call D* and say that you want to order an RF remote with antenna. It'll cost you 30 bucks, but most of that is in the remote control.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

lonewoolf said:


> I have a R15-100 with a RC32 Remote. I want to make use of the RF Remote Antenna option on the back of the R15 DVR.


The RC32 isn't a RF remote, the RC32RF is.


----------



## lonewoolf (Nov 21, 2005)

Edmund; said:


> The RC32 isn't a RF remote, the RC32RF is.


So i have to buy another Remote?


----------



## MrMojoJojo (May 23, 2008)

lonewoolf said:


> So i have to buy another Remote?


Yes. See my reply. 30 bucks plus tax.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

lonewoolf said:


> So i have to buy another Remote?


For $30.+tax shipping is included in that price.DirecTV should send you the RC64RB and the RF antenna for the R15.I ordered one and highly recommend it.The RC64RB is DirecTV's newest RF Remote Control with backlight which means when you push in on the button on the right side of the remote the buttons light up!.It also has the largest library of codes available for DirecTV remotes.


----------



## lonewoolf (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks Guys


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

:welcome_s


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> :welcome_s


Indeed......


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Be certain and specify "with antenna". I have been down that route and ended up w/o an antenna. They do have them.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> For $30.+tax shipping is included in that price.DirecTV should send you the RC64RB and the RF antenna for the R15.I ordered one and highly recommend it.The RC64RB is DirecTV's newest RF Remote Control with backlight which means when you push in on the button on the right side of the remote the buttons light up!.It also has the largest library of codes available for DirecTV remotes.


Actually, the button on the right side toggles the backlight on or off. If it is on, the backlight turns on when you press any key and turns off automatically several seconds after you press the last key. Of course, you have to FIND that first key to press in the dark....


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Actually, the button on the right side toggles the backlight on or off. If it is on, the backlight turns on when you press any key and turns off automatically several seconds after you press the last key. Of course, you have to FIND that first key to press in the dark....


I always have to push the button on the right side first on and off.If I don't I might hit the record button.


----------



## tom_shell (May 28, 2008)

Jhon69 said:


> For $30.+tax shipping is included in that price.DirecTV should send you the RC64RB and the RF antenna for the R15.I ordered one and highly recommend it.The RC64RB is DirecTV's newest RF Remote Control with backlight which means when you push in on the button on the right side of the remote the buttons light up!.It also has the largest library of codes available for DirecTV remotes.


I think that u can get them for 25 bucks...try google


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> I always have to push the button on the right side first on and off.If I don't I might hit the record button.


Or even worse, the ACTIVE button!!! (Bye bye live buffer)


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

tom_shell said:


> I think that u can get them for 25 bucks...try google


The remote IS $25 bucks from DirecTV. The $30 price includes the needed antenna for the R15 (which I bet you DON'T get on google).


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Of course you can always make a RF antenna by stripping a piece of coaxial cable (if you are feeling cheap). 

Just make sure you have one of the following remotes, you can find the model number in the top left corner of the remote. 

RC24, RC32RF, RC34, RC64R, or RC64RB

Or just keep it simple and order the kit for $30 from DIRECTV.com.


----------



## wmj5 (Aug 26, 2007)

I bought the first one for I think it was $20.00 the RC32RF, it got to where it didn't work very well, I told then to send me another ( I have the protection plan) I got the RC64RB it didn't do too good, I ordered another RC64RB, they are free if you have the pp, none of them work perfect, but everone I got didn't have the antenna in them, I think the guy's on the truck takes them out, I don't know why, I guess they sell them.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

wmj5 said:


> I bought the first one for I think it was $20.00 the RC32RF, it got to where it didn't work very well, I told then to send me another ( I have the protection plan) I got the RC64RB it didn't do too good, I ordered another RC64RB, they are free if you have the pp, none of them work perfect, but everone I got didn't have the antenna in them, I think the guy's on the truck takes them out, I don't know why, I guess they sell them.


You have to order the kit and not just the remote.....


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> You have to order the kit and not just the remote.....


Indeed........


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Draconis said:


> Of course you can always make a RF antenna by stripping a piece of coaxial cable (if you are feeling cheap).


All that work for the price of a gallon of gas? Bah, humbug!


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

LOCODUDE said:


> Indeed........


Where've you been?


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> Where've you been?


Been a little tied up of late..............


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Here's a RF Antenna I found on ebay...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Universal-REMOT...ryZ11726QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

LOCODUDE said:


> Been a little tied up of late..............


I hope all is well....


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> I hope all is well....


So far .................... All is well..


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

For you do-it-yourself'ers out there. I have found that this works just as well as the antenna you get from DIRECTV.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Draconis said:


> For you do-it-yourself'ers out there. I have found that this works just as well as the antenna you get from DIRECTV.


That is one cool looking antenna........................


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

LOCODUDE said:


> That is one cool looking antenna........................


All you have to do is strip a piece of Coax. It takes less than 5 minutes.

I put the loop in the end so I do not stab myself while I'm installing it.


----------

